# Tropheus



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have two different colonies of tropheus in different tanks. Ikolas in on and Bemba in another. In the last few days both tanks, one fish is being picked on to the point that they are trying to hide behind heater or filter intake to hide.

Both have had water changes today. anyone have any suggestion?

Thank you


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe try rearranging the rocks. I used to have Tropheus and sometimes if things got a bit rowdy, I would rearrange the rocks and it would work quite well.


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Tony, I've done that in both tanks already and the alpha fish 3 of them have made clear territory in the middle of the tank. I spoke to someone and they suggested I put them all in the same tank. Bit leary on this as I don't want any cross breading and might cause a bigger fight.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, there's a risk of hybridization. I guess there's also the theory that the more territories you create, you force the alphas to defend it, making them extra aggressive. If there's so much going on and no defined territories, there's much less to fight about and the aggression is dispersed. I had Ilangi and Duboisi together before which had less risk of hybridization. They did ok together in a 90g tank full of holey rock.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

How big (long) are your tanks? How many trophs do you have in each colony?

What's the rockwork like? ie. one big pile, reef pile, or several smaller piles?


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

7 ilangi in 60 gall with one corner full of plant's with several cave's , 3" pipe flower pots, rocks wth holes. The dominant males stay in the middle of the tank where there's less stuff. The attackee in this tank is in hospital box and doing a lot better than yesterday, debating taking her out of that tank to put with other african's.

8 duboisi in another 60 gal with several piles of rocks with caves, flower pots and a big outcroping of fake branches. Branches are in one corner but seem to be the focal point. Just took the attackee out tonight when got home from work, in rough shape and freyed fins. (probably picked on all day).


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

7 tropheus is too little in a tank. I would mix in your group. The moorii and black has a very low chance to hybird.

For a 60g, you should not put no less than 12 fish, and if it is up to me, at least 15.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like you need more fish to help with the aggression issues, 15 of one variant is the minimum I would get. Is that a 3 or 4 footer 60g?


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I was thinking of putting them together but my concern was the hybrid. tank is a 4ft long.

thank you


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got about 16 Trophs with a bunch of others in a 75 gallon and the Trophs are always fighting. Sometimes for an hour or so. Just get used to it.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

when you have 16, it is much easier. 7 or 8, is a total different story.


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll just have to get more of each group.

thanks


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Moderator, please close this thread. Thank you


----------

